# Don't drool on my burl;)



## NittanyLion (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had this maple burl laying around for about a year, only to be used as a stepstool in my shop by my daughter.  I'm running low on blanks so I decided to cut it up.  I was quite surprised at what was inside!  I've cut several dozen maple burls open and this is the first I've seen like this.  Off to the drying rack!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 17, 2014)

Running low on blanks?

I feel like I don't even know you anymore.  Haha


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 17, 2014)

That is some great looking burl and the blank as going to make some awesome pens. Can with to turn one........    I mean see one of yours.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 17, 2014)

Sometimes there's burl and then there's *BURL:biggrin:*


----------



## MarkD (Jan 18, 2014)

What a nice suprise!


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope you can post pics of the pens when they are done.I'll bet they will look awesome!




Steve


----------

